# Can BARF / Raw feeding cause problems ??



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

I have done a lot of research about raw diet and been thinking to start it from a month now but couldn't do it because of the risks I have read on internet like -
raw meat have bacteria's like salmonella , can be dangerous, Internal puncture and many others.

But I don't know which is best because This is my first dog and I just want the best for him . My pups going to be 5 months in a week . Shall I start raw diet ?? Need advice from expertise ??

Please tell if any of you guys using raw diets ? Has it cause any problems or its good ? Thank you in advance for your help and time CYA !!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

A dog's digestive system is much shorter than ours. That means there is not enough time for the bacteria to do to them what it does to us.

Cooked bones are more likely to shatter and pierce intestines than a raw bone. Wolves eat raw and live just fine.

Fiona is doing just grand.


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Okay makes sense thank you . Anyone else wanna help ??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I've been feeding raw for 8 years now, and it has never caused any health issues with my dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have seen raw cause issues when fed by a lazy person. It requires some thought and some effort to make sure the dog is getting enough variety and nutrients. 

I have fed raw for over 16 years and have never had a dog get sick from the diet. That doesn't mean it never happens, but there is risk in feeding kibble too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything can cause "feeding problems."

Kibble can cause problems.

Raw, if done the wrong way, can cause problems.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2012/06/06/raw-food-diet-of-pets.aspx

Even if fed the right way, both kibble and raw can cause problems if the dog has food sensitivities. 

My opinion and experience is that raw is the very best thing for a dog, because all the nutrients are bioavailable.
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Qx2YIIpF4cc

You have to find out what works well for your dog, and stick to that.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

The proof is in my dog's health, the shiny coat and teeth, bright eyes, and happy expression when the food goes down on the floor  Once you get into the routine, it's super easy and well worth the time


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

More people feeding their dogs raw diets this day and age, probably more than ever ( recent history ). If there were serious drawbacks, the community would not continue. 

Proper nutritional balance is paramount.....

So many benefits including the ability to fine tune the diet to best serve your dog's needs.

I was reluctant at first about the bones so I bought a cheap meat grinder and ground everything. I've moved on since learning dogs can handle the appropriate bones as they crunch them up no problem. 

The whole salmonella and E. coli hype is exactly that....hype. When you look at the nasty foul crap ( literally ) a dog might eat or water out of ponds and puddles they might drink...and don't get wickedly ill, it is testimony to their digestive tract abilities in coping with this.

Can a bad experience happen feeding raw?....I suppose so but IMO, no more likely than feeding kibble.

Educate yourself as you will find a wealth of knowledge available to guide you through the proper methods to feed a raw diet.

SuperG


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

I have been raw feeding for almost 20 years (started with my cats) and have never encountered any problems. 

BUT I followed my holistic vet's advice, did my research and didn't slack off on what was needed to ensure proper feeding for my cats and dogs. 

A raw diet can be the most fabulous thing ever for the health and well being of your pets (my cat was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes from eating S/D cat food - 20 years ago LOL I was very ignorant about commercial foods - to having NO diabetes when I switched over to raw - took about 3 months). 

A healthy and balanced raw diet can mean the dog has no allergies, no eye issues, no tummy issues, clean teeth, good breath, healthy skin and coat. 

A raw diet can also be the absolute worst thing for your dog if you are not preparing balanced meals and providing the necessary supplements to ensure the meals are healthy and balanced (balanced can be over a period of 3-4 days / week).

My caution to people about feeding raw is this: if you're not going to follow the "rules", then do your dog a favour and feed kibble. An unbalanced raw diet can kill your dog just as fast as the worst kibble out there.


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you so much guys . Great help !! I am gonna start raw diet from tomorrow .


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a long conversation with a vet about this. There is indisputable research proving that dogs CAN get salmonella. In fact, any busy vet clinic has probably treated it. That's why the official "party line" from vet organizations is generally anti-raw. 

HOWEVER, my vet was very candid in telling me every case of salmonella he can think of treating was with a dog that ate kibble. The kibble was contaminated. He knew of no raw-fed dogs in his busy practice that had been treated for salmonella. He's an evidence-based vet, so he's willing to point me to the official partyline, and also share what he's actually seen in a clinical setting.

There also seems to be a lot of worry in the vet community about _humans _getting sick from mishandling raw meat in the kitchen for dogs. That seems entirely reasonable, as decontamination takes work. Since I've been feeding commercial frozen raw logs this summer, I keep a sink full of bleach solution at meal time to wash all prep tools and the dog bowl when he's finished. I also sanitize all prep surfaces carefully each time. No doggie kisses with meaty mouth after mealtime either. *blech*


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Hey !! I started Raw diet today..I fed him chicken (muscle meat) in morning ..he didn't vomit but had loose stool, I guess that's okay at starting. He loved it and I'm so happy !!
Now I'm about to give him bones .
Can anyone tell me specifically which bones not to feed ??


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Dannycr7 said:


> Hey !! I started Raw diet today..I fed him chicken (muscle meat) in morning ..he didn't vomit but had loose stool, I guess that's okay at starting. He loved it and I'm so happy !!
> Now I'm about to give him bones .
> Can anyone tell me specifically which bones not to feed ??


What do you have on hand for bones?

Your answer will tell me how much research you've done before starting a raw feeding program. It is very important to understand how to feed a nutritionally sound raw diet.


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

I got a full chicken . I am going to give him neck , back and breast in bones. Maybe feet too .
But I am not sure about leg bone . I have read it have a sharp bone in thigh that can be harmful. I don't know how to remove it . 
Is that okay ? 
Should I know something else ?


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Chicken bone is an awesome source. It's easily chewed and digested. If your concerned about the thigh, break it down with a hammer. Feet are one of my dogs favorites. 
I like to feed bone with each meal so they have consistent stools.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Be sure to include proper amounts of muscle/organ/fat/bone


----------



## Dannycr7 (Jul 1, 2015)

Saphire said:


> Chicken bone is an awesome source. It's easily chewed and digested. If your concerned about the thigh, break it down with a hammer. Feet are one of my dogs favorites.
> I like to feed bone with each meal so they have consistent stools.


Okay so I can feed like any bone in chicken ??


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Yep


----------

